# heater in gravel?



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

I usually place my heaters on the bottom sides of tank laying flat just above the gravel, I was wondering if it would hurt to fully burry the heaters under the gravel. I know it would trap heat in that area but with good circulation would it be a problem?


----------



## jesterx626 (Jul 27, 2005)

hm i was wondering that myself too, it would save my tank from too much clutter in the tank. I buried my 4-5" long airstone into my gravel and it looks deadsexy, bubbles coming out from gravel


----------



## boozehound420 (Apr 18, 2005)

it might not be able to measure the temperature of the water properly under the gravel

the heat might also be lost underneath the tank more, making the heater run longer

you could always try it though, just watch your temp for a while


----------



## jesterx626 (Jul 27, 2005)

boozehound420 said:


> it might not be able to measure the temperature of the water properly under the gravel
> 
> the heat might also be lost underneath the tank more, making the heater run longer
> 
> ...


Good point. But wouldnt heat still move upwards toward the surface to be released? and since i have a powerhead, i think when the heat moves higher my powerhead would push it around the tank to distribute heat. Well as long as my tank temp stays the same im for it.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Heaters should *never* be submerged in sand/gravel, not even partially - in fact, it's best they don't even touch the substrate at all.
A buried section of heater cannot disperse the heat properly, might overheat and malfunction, short curcuit or even explode.


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

but even though its under the substrate it is still submerged in water. I would think that as long as there is current it would work. Nevermind im not risking it.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

deezdrama said:


> but even though its under the substrate it is still submerged in water.[snapback]1200096[/snapback]​


Being under water is not important here: if a heater is buried (partially), the heat generated by the buried part will build up, as it does not come into contact with moving water. The substrate and the small amount of water surrounding the buried heater won't conduct enough heat, so the temperature in area surrounding the heater will rise: heat build-ups in the substrate may result in trouble with the heater or, equally bad, a build-up of bacteria, toxins, etc.


----------



## Nethius (Feb 23, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Heaters should *never* be submerged in sand/gravel, not even partially - in fact, it's best they don't even touch the substrate at all.
> A buried section of heater cannot disperse the heat properly, might overheat and malfunction, short curcuit or even explode.
> [snapback]1200003[/snapback]​


^^^ Correct

deezdrama they don't have warnings about having a heater touching the substrate on the package for nothing


----------



## GlassblowRBPown (Apr 4, 2005)

i wont even put my heater in the cornver of my glass tanks, cuz i dont want the slight greater temp maessin with my silicone seals. unless you hade huge gritt gravel with a powerhead pointed at it, i wouldnt do it.


----------



## jesterx626 (Jul 27, 2005)

I didnt know that heaters had labels that said that you cant put them in, well mine didnt. But yea, i take back my thought on sticking the heater into the gravel, thanks everybody.


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

I take my thought back too but I just checked all my heaters and none said that :rasp: but your probablly right and I wont do it.


----------



## Nethius (Feb 23, 2003)

deezdrama said:


> I take my thought back too but I just checked all my heaters and none said that :rasp: but your probablly right and I wont do it.
> [snapback]1201054[/snapback]​


Strange, the heaters I buy say that right on the back of the cardboard package... oh well

Dont ask why i read the instructions for a heater! haha!


----------



## antij0sh (Aug 12, 2005)

I think its a pretty good idea if you think it out. go buy a 10-20g undergravel filter. set the heater on top of that and the gravel atop that. cap all but the rise closest to your heater and run a good flow power head on it. you'll draw water down over the heater and up through the power head just as well as heater in open water. it couldn't hurt anything unless you broke the glass. try just watch your temps closely.


----------

